# Any idea what this handheld vise type tool is????



## IndianaJohn (Jan 9, 2012)

This was found in a box of old woodworking tools - planes, chisels, etc. It's like a handheld vise of some sort. Does anyone know what this is called or what it would be used for???


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It is sometimes called a jeweler's hand vise. I am sure it
is used in other trades as well.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

It is used to hold small parts so that you can file, saw, carve, grind, heat, ... without cuting into your hand.

"jeweler's hand vise" as Loren said.
I would say also any trade making fine mechanic like clock and instrument makers.

edit : still available:
http://www.micromark.com/hand-vise,7287.html

A vise-grip plyer would now probably do the job (with other advantages or inconvenients).
http://www.micromark.com/Vise-Grip-Long-Nose-Locking-Plier,6622.html


----------

